# Naples (Italy) you will be surprised !!!



## Paladins (Sep 17, 2008)

Sto girando un po' per tutto il Vomero e Chiaia scattando foto e le sto caricando su Wikipedia, però non ho ancora capito come postarle su questo forum.

Vedi ad esempio la galleria di questa pagina (quasi tutta mia):
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_napoletano

Purtroppo non sono così bravo, e anche la mia fotocamera non è che sia eccezionale...

Ma queste foto su Flickr appartengono a voi? Sareste disposti a caricarle su wiki?
Per esempio quelle panoramiche scattate dalle navi, oppure della Villa Comunale, la cui pagina di wikipedia fa a dir poco pena e dovrebbe anche essere _scritta _ oltre ad aggiungerci le immagini...

Io ho già quadruplicato la pagina del Vomero, conto di fare lo stesso su quelle di Chiaia e Posillipo quando trovo informazioni.

Altre pagine create interamente (la seconda... quasi) da me:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Lucia

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Carafa_di_Belvedere


----------



## Akyo (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! Great pics from a great city! Who needs skyscrapers, when you have cities/buildings/architecture like this?


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

wow ...really surprise, Napoli looks more beautiful than Milan kay:


----------



## ilovenapoli85 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Toledo Station (Line 1) - It has won the award as a most beautiful station of Europe*

Toledo Station in Naples by Y3sh3nyu3, on Flickr

Mosaic by William Kentridge (Johannesburg 1955) - La stazione "Toledo" della metropolitana di Napoli, inaugurata il 17.9.12 / "Toledo" Underground Station in Naples, open 17.9.12 by * Karl *, on Flickr

metropolitana "toledo" by maurizio siani, on Flickr

metropolitana "toledo" by maurizio siani, on Flickr

metropolitana "toledo" by maurizio siani, on Flickr

metropolitana "toledo" by maurizio siani, on Flickr

Naples subway - Line 2 - Toledo station by De Mi Ser, on Flickr

metropolitana "toledo" by maurizio siani, on Flickr

metropolitana "toledo" by maurizio siani, on Flickr

P1030132 Toledo metro station by drayy, on Flickr

Napoli metropolitana Toledo - Naples subway of Toledo by michele masiero, on Flickr

Underground Napoli by dirkjandb, on Flickr

P1030133 Toledo metro station by drayy, on Flickr

P1030130 Toledo metro station by drayy, on Flickr

Stazione Metro dell'Arte Toledo by z_andana, on Flickr

Naples Underground - Toledo Station by iGambardella, on Flickr

Toledo Metro Station, Naples by ischiareview, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio_Trogu, on Flickr

Naples Underground - Toledo Station by iGambardella, on Flickr

Metrolapse project by andreabuonocore.eu, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Interior of Metro is awesome...!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Nola
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nola


----------

